# Problem with Pear install



## xwwu (Oct 7, 2013)

Dear Friends:

Pear have problem as follows (total install log very big, below is last page):


```
Strict Standards: Non-static method Console_Getopt::getopt2() should not be called statically in /tmp/pear/System.php on line 84

Strict Standards: Non-static method Console_Getopt::doGetopt() should not be called statically in /tmp/pear/Console/Getopt.php on line 75

Strict Standards: Non-static method PEAR::isError() should not be called statically in /tmp/pear/Console/Getopt.php on line 109

Strict Standards: Non-static method Console_Getopt::_parseShortOption() should not be called statically in /tmp/pear/Console/Getopt.php on line 166

Strict Standards: Non-static method PEAR::isError() should not be called statically in /tmp/pear/Console/Getopt.php on line 167

Strict Standards: Non-static method PEAR::isError() should not be called statically in /tmp/pear/System.php on line 202

Strict Standards: Non-static method System::_multipleToStruct() should not be called statically in /tmp/pear/System.php on line 212
===>   Registering installation for pear-1.9.4_2
Installing pear-1.9.4_2... done
===>  Cleaning for pear-1.9.4_2
```


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 7, 2013)

Actually it's not a problem. Check your package database, also check the last line of your listing:


```
===>   Registering installation for pear-1.9.4_2
Installing pear-1.9.4_2... [B]done[/B]
===>  Cleaning for pear-1.9.4_2
```
The port installed fine. What you're seeing here is a very large bunch of warnings. Since this concerns PHP I suppose anything can happen (sorry, I'm not much of a PHP fan).

My guess is that your version of PHP uses a strict mode or something related, and that the check of all the PHP scripts which are installed with devel/pear trigged that check and thus generated these warnings.

But, as mentioned, they're only warnings so your port should work fine.


----------



## xwwu (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks! really? 

PhP version is 5.5.


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 7, 2013)

Same happens to me with PHP 5.4.20.

Even so it's always best to be careful because it wouldn't be the first time when the PHP group broke their own Pear extension due to some changes on their part. But in this case I'm pretty sure that you're only seeing warnings here.

I would imagine PHP to use a different so called exit code if those were errors (an exit code is used to inform another process that an error has occurred). But, I'm not fully sure about that one.


----------



## xwwu (Oct 7, 2013)

Yes. The problem is some one, as squirrelmail, still call pear function. This morning, somebody told me pear is too old, nobody to develop pear anymore.


----------

